# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أريد تلخيص كتاب ولا أعرف الطريقه

## ابن المقفع

السلام عليكم
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 

كثير من الكتب أريد أن الخصها وأختصرها ولكن لا أعرف الأدوات المساعدة 

أطلب من الأخوة أصحاب التجارب والخبرات في هذا الموضوع أن يبينوا طرق التلخيص والأختصار خصوصا في المطولات 

وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## ابن المقفع

للرفع

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أولا: ينصح أن تبدأ بتلخيص الكتب الصغيرة أولا حتى تكتسب الخبرة؛ لأن الأمر مرجعه إلى المرانة والخبرة أكثر من المعلومات الجافة.

ثانيا: إذا كان كتابا حديثيا مثلا، فإنك تذكر الحديث بغير إسناده وتحذف المكررات.
وإذا كنت تحفظ الحديث فاذكر طرفه فقط.

ثالثا: إذا كان كتابا فقهيا مثلا، فإنك تذكر عنوان المسألة باختصار، ثم تذكر الأقوال فيها باختصار، كأن تقول مثلا:
(حكم صلاة الجماعة)
فيها خمسة أقوال:
قول فلان وفلان بالوجوب العيني
قول فلان وفلان بالوجوب الكفائي
قول فلان وفلان بالسنية
.... إلخ

ويفضل أن تترك سطورا فارغة عند انتهاء كل فصل أو باب أو مبحث.
ويفضل أن تبدأ من سطر جديد عند ابتداء معلومة جديدة.

رابعا: لا يكن همك إصلاح المختصر الذي تكتبه، ولكن ليكن همك أن تحفظ المعلومات في رأسك، فلا تكتب التلخيص من الكتاب، وإنما تكتبه من رأسك، فإن شعرت أنك نسيت فارجع إلى الكتاب واقرأ المبحث مرة أخرى، ثم اكتب التلخيص من رأسك أيضا.

خامسا: لا يلزم أن تلتزم بترتيب الكتاب، وإنما قد تلحق معلومات متأخرة بصفحات متقدمة، ولذلك ينبغي أن تترك مساحات فارغة في الأماكن التي تحتمل ذلك، وهذا يأتي بالخبرة.

سادسا: هناك طريقة أخرى غير التلخيص، وهي الإشارة إلى رءوس المسائل والفوائد، وذلك بكتابة رأس المسألة وبجنبها رقم الصفحة التي توجد فيها كأن تكتب مثلا:
- قول شاذ في مسألة كذا ص 122
- معنى الصفا لغة ص 124
- أسماء مكة ص 131
- كل من اسمه عاصم ضعيف 133
..... إلخ
وهذه الطريقة لا تفيد المبتدئين، وإنما تفيد المتقدمين أو المتوسطين.

سابعا: كيف تكون ابن المقفع ولا تستطيع تلخيص كتاب؟ ................ (ابتسامة)

----------


## إمام الأندلس

بارك الله فيك اخي أبو مالك

----------


## ابن المقفع

جزاك الله خيرا اخي أبومالك

النقطة أو الفقرة الرابعة أعمل بها في التفسير (تفسير الجلالين) وهي نافعة جدا في الحقيقة
والطريقة السادسة سهلة ولكنها أقل فائدة على ما أعتقد

السابعة (وجه خجول)

----------


## قلب طيب

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

*السلام عليكم، ورحمة الله وبركاته، أما بعد، فالتلخيص يا أخي فن من فنون الكتابة التي يغلب عليها طابع الحداثة، وبخاصة بعد شيوع التعليم الجامعي الذي يعتمد على إلقاء المحاضرات، وعقد الندوات العلمية، ولذا فقد أصبح طلبة الجامعة، والمعاهد، والمدارس العليا بحاجة ماسة إلى تلخيص ما يستمعون إليه من أساتذتهم.*
*فالتلخيص يعتمد على الاستماع الجديد إلى كل ما يطالعه المتعلم، وقراءته قراءة دقيقة؛ لأن فن التلخيص يقوم على إعادة النص سواء أكان مكتوباً أم منطوقاً بقليل من الكلمات، مع المحافظة على جوهر النص.  ولا يعني التلخيص بأي حال من الأحوال الإخلال بمضمون النص وأفكاره، وإنما تقليص حجم النص مع المحافظة على عناصره وأفكاره الرئيسة.*

*ويدل التلخيص على قدرة المستمع أو القارئ على إدراك ما قرأه أو سمعه وهذا يبرز قدرة القارئ على التمكن من اللغة من حيث نحوها، ومترادفاتها، وكذلك قدرة القارئ على الاستيعاب والتمييز بين ما هو ضروري وغير ضروري، ولذا تعتمد كثير من معاهد اللغة في الجامعات الأوروبية على امتحانات الطلبة من خلال قدرتهم على تلخيص النص المسموع أو المكتوب مع المحافظة على جوهره وأفكاره.*

*وتتمثل أبرز خطوات التلخيص فيما يأتي:*
*1-الاستماع الجيد للنص المنطوق أو القراءة الجيدة للنص المكتوب.*
*2-معرفة عنوان النص.*
*3-إدراك الفكرة الأساسية للنص.*
*4-التركيز على الأشياء الضرورية في النص.*
*5-كتابة التلخيص.*
*6-مراجعة التلخيص.*

*ولا بد من مثال عملي على فن التلخيص الذي يعتمد على إدراك مغزى النص، أو الفكرة الرئيسية التي تتناولها كل فقرة من فقرات النص، فالنص التالي من سؤال لابن المقفع في المجلس بعنوان "**أريد تلخيص كتاب ولا أعرف الطريقه**". يقول ابن المقفع "**السلام عليكم**،* *الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين**،** كثير من الكتب أريد أن ألخصها وأختصرها ولكن لا أعرف الأدوات المساعدة**،** أطلب من الأخوة أصحاب التجارب والخبرات في هذا الموضوع أن يبينوا طرق**التلخيص والاختصار خصوصا في المطولات**،** وجزاكم الله خيرا**".*


*تلخيصه: كيف ألخص الكتب؟*

*فعند تلخيصي للسؤال حذفت:*

*-المعترضات، وما خرج عن النص (كالسلام، والحمدلة).*
*-ومساعد النص ( رجاءات، توضيح لا يهم في المعلومة).*
*-وهكذا.*

*فكان تلخيص السؤال أو الطلب: " كيف ألخص الكتب؟*

*وهذا التلخيص ينطبق على ما سبق من قواعد. وبهذه الطريقة أعنى معرفتك بتلخيص الفقر، تستطيع أن تلخص الكتب، لكن هناك كتب وبحوث ومقالات يصعب تلخيصها، أو بعبارة أدق لا تلخص.*

*فمثلاً الكتاب الأدبي، كرسالة الغفران، ومن قام بتلخيص مادة أدبية كهذه فقد أخطأ في تلخيصه، وهضم حق كاتبها.*

*ولا أريد أن أتكلم كثيراً، فعلى مذهب أبي مالك امض قدما، فهو الخبير بهذه الأمور.*

*وقبل أن أنهي أذكرك بما يفيدك في طلبك، وهو الأحسن، والأسهل:*

*-اصحب طلاب العلم، وتودد إليهم، وبعد ذلك اطلب منهم ما شئت، من التلخيص، والفوائد، وبهذا تطبق المثل القائل "عصفورين بحجر".  وقد جربنا هذه الطريقة، ونفعتنا.*

*والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*

----------


## ايمان ج

جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## أبو سعد المراكشي

بارك الله في علمكم

----------


## باحثة علم شرعي

شكرا لكم ... بارك الله فيكم ... أفادكم الله ماشاء الله وأحسن إليكم

----------


## محمد عبد الأعلى

بارك الله فيكم
هل فوائد أخرى في تلخيص الكتب ؟

----------

